# Wii #2047 - Super Mario Galaxy 2 (USA)



## Chanser (May 24, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4115^^


----------



## naglaro00 (May 24, 2010)

Finally. A scene release


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 24, 2010)

It's finally out! I've been waiting all weekend for this!!!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 24, 2010)

Ok now can someone explain to me the difference between this one and the smg2-ind one that has been around all weekend..is the smg2-ind one the real deal or is this one..I already started playing it luckilly I was only on world 1 so I wont miss much if I have to do this again


----------



## naglaro00 (May 24, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Ok now can someone explain to me the difference between this one and the smg2-ind one that has been around all weekend..is the smg2-ind one the real deal or is this one..I already started playing it luckilly I was only on world 1 so I wont miss much if I have to do this again


The ind releases are real.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 24, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but on abgx it said it was nuked..so really what is the difference between this one and that one?


----------



## acesniper (May 24, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## Dermy (May 24, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ind release was a repack of the scrubbed version that was circulating. It was made to look like a full dump but it actually wasn't. Once you extracted the iso from the rars, you could open it in wiiscrubber and see that update partition was missing. This one, on the other hand, is a full dump.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 24, 2010)

l Red l said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a good thing I hardly played the game yet..only went through one world..downloading this game now and will start playing it tomorrow!


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 24, 2010)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> It's finally out! I've been waiting all weekend for this!!!


it's been out for days now there's NO difference in this to the scrubbed one


----------



## amptor (May 24, 2010)

afaik, the bigger iND one got nuked because it used m0 compression.  lame excuse to nuke a game and waste some more bandwidth.


----------



## rikuumi (May 24, 2010)

Lol


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 24, 2010)

i got this yest and tried it to find it good but still not as i wanted... the screens showed the game off literally but i think just like my views of ocarina now, this game will improve after a particular point in the game... ocarina became itself after time travel rite?


----------



## Jockel (May 24, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> its a good thing I hardly played the game yet..only went through one world..downloading this game now and will start playing it tomorrow!


i lol'd.
You DO know that savegames don't get saved on the DVD, right?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 24, 2010)

Will just one person explain to me why they only use full dumps? It makes no difference whatsoever.


----------



## B-Blue (May 24, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i got this yest and tried it to find it good but still not as i wanted... the screens showed the game off literally but i think just like my views of ocarina now, this game will improve after a particular point in the game... ocarina became itself after time travel rite?



>ocarina

WHAT?


----------



## Phazon13 (May 24, 2010)

So this version is better than the others or what?

Or are they just the same?


----------



## garet12 (May 24, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is talking about Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 

b2t: awesome release but I guess I'll wait for PAL version


----------



## Social0 (May 24, 2010)

It's just some scene rules guys, there is no difference. In fact, the scrubbed version without update is much better


----------



## holoflame (May 24, 2010)

Cannot find it on the internet.

Does someone know if it is already downloadable?


----------



## Hielkenator (May 24, 2010)

Been playing for 2 days now.

The start of the game is very simple, after a few stars the game expands in  a big way.
It looks absolutely AWESOME. The camera moves  like in a block buster movie.
Just play and enjoy, sometimes very hard, but never to hard.
Mario is just as cool as ever, witout being cocky. ( not like sonic, lol ).


----------



## Satangel (May 24, 2010)

holoflame said:
			
		

> Cannot find it on the internet.
> 
> Does someone know if it is already downloadable?



Yup, on a forum with Wii and ISO in it's name, and you can give out loads of respect.


----------



## webyugioh (May 24, 2010)

I was really surprised that  this didn't come with some new form of protection/anit-piracy measures.
(Especially after the first game XD )


----------



## florian (May 24, 2010)

I think this release proper not work and have anti piracy ???


----------



## George Dawes (May 24, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Will just one person explain to me why they only use full dumps? It makes no difference whatsoever.


Because people archive the scene releases.  Nobody wants to archive some bastardised p2p, scrubbed rip.

You can still scrub a copy of it before putting it on your usb hd/sdhc and retain the original rars for archive purposes.

When you download a scene release you know that (99% of the time) it will be a perfectly working release.  Download a p2p abortion and it could be anything.


----------



## ViRGE (May 24, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just to add to that, there's a widely held belief that Nintendo has the ability to check the empty space between partitions (encrypted garbage data) if they so choose to. With a release that's been scrubbed at any point, that data will be replaced with FF, and if Nintendo does have the ability to read the garbage data they would be able to detect this as a copied game and to halt the game. So this is a big reason why people like 1:1 scene releases: so that if Nintendo does make that move, they have a proper untouched copy that won't fail the garbage data check.


----------



## DukeDizko (May 24, 2010)

..."P2P Abortion"....Niiiice.....


----------



## ringorinfret (May 24, 2010)

Whats with the "trick" to make the game work on USB loaders, setting the game to english...? shouldnt we able to play the game in french ? I am sure this NTSC release got french, just like the others Nintendo games before... I keep getting a black screen when I launch the game even though I have ios56, 002 fix etc... my only option left to try is change from default language (french in my case)  to english and see if that solves it... but I thought that is very strange...

anyways, maybe this release doesnt have this problem??


----------



## mark.m.moran (May 24, 2010)

Anyone used this with WiiFlow? It working OK guys?

Cheers,
M


----------



## pouetpouet23 (May 24, 2010)

ringorinfret said:
			
		

> Whats with the "trick" to make the game work on USB loaders, setting the game to english...? shouldnt we able to play the game in french ? I am sure this NTSC release got french, just like the others Nintendo games before... I keep getting a black screen when I launch the game even though I have ios56, 002 fix etc... my only option left to try is change from default language (french in my case)  to english and see if that solves it... but I thought that is very strange...
> 
> anyways, maybe this release doesnt have this problem??



I'm playing the game in French and I've had no problems.
My wii was softmodded a long time ago so not sure which ios is installed...


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 24, 2010)

There is no "trick" involved in this game, it should simply work with your backup loader of choice. You dont need any special settings.


----------



## tHciNc (May 24, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> l Red l said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is identical to what you already have besides being 1:1 with update, you can continue your game


----------



## Trulen (May 24, 2010)

I've been enjoying this game alot.  
And the visuals are stunning.  Sometimes I could swear they rival HD (Maybe it's just the artistic creativity).

Puzzles are new.


I can't fathom why people say "WHY DOES SMG GET A FREE PASS"
Well, darnit.  It deserves it.
It's a fun game.
It needs not blood, obscenities, boobs (though I sorely miss Rosalina), or anything that comes alongside your generic, "M" rated game.  

It's just darn good puzzle/platformer fun.


----------



## elmariachi (May 24, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you don't rly think nintendo will ever do that as they have just released their biggest game yet without any decent AP ...

they are proly too bussy working on their next console and gave up on Wii.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 24, 2010)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah had a brain freeze there..I just wasn't sure if I should get this one or continue playing the one I already have now..if there was any difference between the two


----------



## Presto99 (May 24, 2010)

According to this game, I'd say they haven't given up.


----------



## Kafluke (May 24, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on dude! Seriously? "Download a p2p abortion and it could be anything." If its confirmed working then HOW THE HELL DON'T YOU KNOW?! A " bastardised/nuked/aborted scene release" is confirmed working then the only reason why anyone would wait around for a scene release is so they can look cool at nerd camp that summer.

If the game works and all is playable, I'll take whatever release gets out there first. If you wait for a scene release for "archive" purposes, you're glad (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## ssjkakaroto (May 24, 2010)

Can anyone post the MD5 of this dump?

Thanks


----------



## Bazildon (May 25, 2010)

Just in case anyone was wondering.....

It's a great game. If you liked the first one (which you should) then this is more of the same - which aint no bad thing. Decent Wii games don't come along too often and this one is well worth the d/l or dvd or usb disc space or whatever...hell I think I'm gonna go buy it - when it hits UK!

Tis a bit less polished and a bit more "buggy" than the first one...still the first decent Wii release in fecking ages though. Please can we have another decent game this year please Nintendo.


----------



## The Viztard (May 25, 2010)

is it just me...or did I lose all of my lives from when I turned off the game after saving, then played it again just now? o.O


----------



## George Dawes (May 25, 2010)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> Come on dude! Seriously? "Download a p2p abortion and it could be anything." If its confirmed working then HOW THE HELL DON'T YOU KNOW?!
> "Confirmed working"?  Why should I have to confirm anything?  Scene release comes out and it's safe enough to presume it works fine.  p2p fsckup = have to confirm.  no thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


And so if there is nothing wrong with it, why even mention it?

If you settle for a p2p wankstain then you got abused by your family as a child (not that there's anything wrong with that)

DYS?


----------



## YayMii (May 25, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I think you're the only one who's "archiving" Wii ISOs here. Personally, I delete my ISOs once I know that I've burned a good copy.
2. Yes, you still need to confirm if it works when you burn a 1:1 copy (you never know, you might've screwed up burning it or something)
3. How the hell is *THE SAME GAME* shittier if the only difference is unnoticable data that only purists care about?
4. iND=Independent=P2P. A lot of P2P sites carry 1:1 ISOs (and clearly mark them as such), so you're saying that even if you have a untouched copy, it's still a wankstain.
5. Get off my lawn, you troll.


----------



## Alfa-h (May 25, 2010)

elmariachi said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont really think that, that would have been inmature from them, ass they have two mayor releases to come, metroid other m and new zelda, what I think, is that they realized that they might do a game wich everybody should have know in the future, and they already assured a certain money in the pocket being a sequel. So they did this game as a legacy I think, mainly to show everybody that nintendo can do classic games even in these days, and they are letting everybody one of its finnest games to date, just to show us who are nintendo. I have finished the game, truly a masterpiece, I havent enjoyed a game like this since mario bros 3, and OoT, and hell yeah, I actually think this game surpases OoT, but in the end, everybody decide for its own personal taste. I am buying it dudes, I havent feel like it never until now. You bought me this time nintendo.


----------



## Smogen (May 25, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




N64, PSX, SNES and Megadrive games don't have 3+GB of junk data.  If you truly do want to archive Wii games why would you want your HD to be filled with 50%+ of junk data?  I can sorta see getting the scene release to do your own scrub but past that its purely an epeen thing.  Look at NSMB Wii, that game is like 350mb of actual data and over 4gigs of junk....why would you want the 4 gigs of junk.

I downloaded the original release of SMG2 that came out and it works perfect,  how that is considered shit I don't know.  Sorta seems like you're trying to be outrageous for no reason.   


In regards to the discussion about Nintendo being able to check the junk data between partitions.....most of the anti piracy measure released from Nintendo are cracked inside a week so who cares?  The crackers are much better at doing than what they do than Nintendos anti piracy department.  Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## MakiManPR (May 25, 2010)

I have it and it's awesome and it's a bit more difficult than the first one


----------



## berlinka (May 25, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> And just to add to that, there's a widely held belief that Nintendo has the ability to check the empty space between partitions (encrypted garbage data) if they so choose to. With a release that's been scrubbed at any point, that data will be replaced with FF, *and if Nintendo does have the ability to read the garbage data they would be able to detect this as a copied game and to halt the game.*



I've never heard so much crap in my whole life.


----------



## ViRGE (May 25, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you disagree with me, by all means I'd like to hear why. Just calling it crap isn't saying much.

The fact of that matter is that the garbage data is still signed, encrypted data. It should be possible to try to check whether it's still there, which wouldn't be the case for a scrubbed game.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (May 25, 2010)

The only way Nintendo could check the 'garbage' data is if you update... If that started to happen im sure word would go around not to update..... simples!  Same think happened with Xbox 360 when Modern Warfare 2 came out.. People just didnt use the modded Xbox for online...

Waiting for the PAL release of this game...


----------



## George Dawes (May 25, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> 1. I think you're the only one who's "archiving" Wii ISOs here. Personally, I delete my ISOs once I know that I've burned a good copy.
> Good for you, lots of other people delete them too.  And other people archive them.  Checked a site like underground-gamer recently?  All those scene releases from the 90s archived.
> 
> 
> ...


What I'm saying is, that because it comes from a torrent site you never know if the game is good or not.  torrent sites aren't generally used by the brightest people in the world, and they tend to upload any old shite.

If you are happy downloading from there (or you don't have access to anywhere better) fair enough, but don't try to claim it's quality when it is the end of the chain.


----------



## Kafluke (May 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE
> 3. How the hell is THE SAME GAME shittier if the only difference is unnoticable data that only purists care about?
> 
> Eh? When you get from p2p you never know if it is the same game or not - see the SMG2 threads where people have been having the game crash on them. They then download another release and it works fine. But everything on p2p is rosy and the same as a decent scene rip. tit.
> ...



Again, none of this matters if you there are comments in the torrent or the nzb page from users that say "I have downloaded this and it works". If you have half a brain to check on things before downloading then you won't get crap.

I do agree with you though that you can sure get some garbage through P2P. I don't use P2P because my kids will download spyware on my system but if you are intelligent enough to be careful you can do just find with all the nukes that are out there.


----------



## George Dawes (May 25, 2010)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> Nobody but purests give a shite about the "extra crap" that is taken off of a CONFIRMED WORKING GAME DUMPS WITHOUT PROBLEMS (in other words its the same bloody game you tard!)
> And nobody cares abut what you think, which is why the scene release full isos, and the crap you download is confined to webwares torrent sites that are used by bottom feeders.
> 
> QUOTEAgain, none of this matters if you there are comments in the torrent or the nzb page from users that say "I have downloaded this and it works". If you have half a brain to check on things before downloading then you won't get crap.


If you had a half a brain to download the scene release then you wouldn't have to rely on comments (from braindead p2p users at that) to know if a game works.


----------



## Kafluke (May 25, 2010)

I've already told you. It's a simple procedure really

1. Check whats available
2. Whatever comes out first check to see if it works
3. If it works, your done.

See how easy that was? Nothing you say about being a bottom feeder or downloading crap changes the fact that I have a fully working playable game that I can _archive somewhere and take up less space_ SOONER than your precious scene release.

You don't have a leg to stand on. All the reasons you give for waiting for a scene release other than you just want to be a huge geek (not that there's anything wrong with that) are hollow and easily answered. End of debate


----------



## taktularCBo (May 25, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats the problem? The game worked perfectly for everyone!
Who cares about the group which release it, most importantly is that its the real game and it works, gosh...


----------



## Kafluke (May 25, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See? Everyone else gets it.


----------



## mtlife (May 25, 2010)

don't feed the trolls


----------



## IBNobody (May 25, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> And nobody cares abut what you think, which is why the scene release full isos, and the crap you download is confined to webwares torrent sites that are used by bottom feeders.



I am floored by your arrogance. Wow. And they say us Texans are high-and-mighty.

I agree with the other people - scrubbed is better than the original. If you put your games on a HDD using WBFS, you end up with scrubbed images anyway.


----------



## George Dawes (May 25, 2010)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> See how easy that was? Nothing you say about being a bottom feeder or downloading crap changes the fact that I have a fully working playable game that I can _archive somewhere and take up less space_


And what good is your "archive"?  in ten years time when people start looking for "retro" wii games to play they aren't going to want your scrubbed abortion.  Look at all the scene archives of previous consoles.  People seek them out for a reason.

You archive 1:1 copies, scrubbed releases are something some people download because it takes under 2mins to do so.

1:1 Archive.
Scrubbed = Delete.

DYS?  You clearly don't, but again this is why you are stuck using p2p/webwares to get stuff and the scene has standards that you clearly don't meet.

Don't bother replying, I won't be reading - you are happy with low quality, you'll always be happy with it.  Those of us that want quality will continue to seek it out whilst ignoring your kind.


----------



## Kafluke (May 25, 2010)

Good luck on your quest for the holy grail but first you must answer me these three questions...


----------



## Kafluke (May 25, 2010)

Ok, this is going to be too fun...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And what good is your "archive"? in ten years time when people start looking for "retro" wii games to play they aren't going to want your scrubbed abortion. Look at all the scene archives of previous consoles. People seek them out for a reason.
> 
> I don't care what other people are looking for in ten years... nerd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kafluke (May 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> Reason: You wasted your time



Good call! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On an actual related note. This game is pure genius. It is my opinion that we all owe it to Nintendo to go purchase this after we play it and like it. It's clear that they took action to notice where they screwed up on the first game fix it in this one. Then they went and got all crazy creative with the levels and the 3d and 2d. It just rocks and I'm glad to be playing a mario that I can respect again.


----------



## Delta517 (May 25, 2010)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> On an actual related note. This game is pure genius. It is my opinion that we all owe it to Nintendo to go purchase this after we play it and like it. It's clear that they took action to notice where they screwed up on the first game fix it in this one. Then they went and got all crazy creative with the levels and the 3d and 2d. It just rocks and I'm glad to be playing a mario that I can respect again.



I agree with you. I'm going out to buy this as soon as the game gets released here in Europe.


----------



## mrwienerdog (May 26, 2010)

Just curious, I have a North American NTSC wii, modded with the original wiikey.  Will this version work with the wiikey?  I tried the IND, and it didn't, so I was wondering about this one????  I haven't done any softmodding, only the chip.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmon (May 27, 2010)

mrwienerdog said:
			
		

> Just curious, I have a North American NTSC wii, modded with the original wiikey.  Will this version work with the wiikey?  I tried the IND, and it didn't, so I was wondering about this one????  I haven't done any softmodding, only the chip.  Thanks in advance.


I think it will work with latest firmware with original wiikey.


----------



## gisel213 (May 27, 2010)

mrwienerdog said:
			
		

> Just curious, I have a North American NTSC wii, modded with the original wiikey.  Will this version work with the wiikey?  I tried the IND, and it didn't, so I was wondering about this one????  I haven't done any softmodding, only the chip.  Thanks in advance.



nothing against your chip but why not softmod safer and easier..... anyway hope you get it working good luck


----------



## Smogen (May 27, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> mrwienerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i had a cyclowiz v2 and ended up just softmodding my wii.  the chip was great and all but being able to use a USB loader is so awesome.  the only thing I miss is playing different region games but its no biggie


----------



## Kafluke (May 27, 2010)

I also removed my wiikey and softmodded. Just no need for the chip anymore. I use usb loaders and play different region games all the time so I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## avengedZC (May 31, 2010)

I will be picking this game up as soon as I get back home. Been hearing nothing but great things about this game, and the first one was amazing.


----------



## phoresis (May 31, 2010)

I have a D2pro installed.  With the scrubbed copy, I got the 002 error trying to run the game straight from the disc channel.  But, I could run the game off a loader (gecko or something).  With this release, would I be able to run it off the disc channel?  Sounds like it's basically the same so I'll have to keep doing what I'm doing?


----------



## CaTZ (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a problem, I wodner if you guys could help me:

My friend Wii can't read the SMG2 that he burned, twice, while the same copy read in my wii without a hussle.

The error was: Disc could not be read

so he's on 4.0, so we try many things, including upping his system to 4.1 and installing cios rev 19 (hsi wii already softmodded)

no so such luck.

SO we try the extreme and upping his system to 4.2 using wad manager by installing the ios one by one according to NUS downloader. And it works, it can read galaxy 2, but the homebrew channel is gone. SO I though of using bannerbomb to reinstall homebrew channel and bootmii2 to restore them.

It got installed.

BUT

his Wii can't read SMG2 anymore, so what went wrong?

also for some reason his wii can read dvd9 disc, I wonder if anyone could help me with that too


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have a D2pro installed. With the scrubbed copy, I got the 002 error trying to run the game straight from the disc channel. But, I could run the game off a loader (gecko or something). With this release, would I be able to run it off the disc channel? Sounds like it's basically the same so I'll have to keep doing what I'm doing?


Update to Wii FW 4.2 and it will work.


----------



## phoresis (Jun 2, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently the 4.2 update removes the homebrew channel though


----------



## CaTZ (Jun 7, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## rAiN mAn 2o0o (Jun 9, 2010)

phoresis said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  reinstall HBC with bannerbomb for 4.2.. 

2.  Use Multi-Mod Manager or Dop-mii and remove stub IOS 202, 222, 223 ,224, 249, and 250.

3.  get a patched ios36 with the same program...

4.   reinstall CIOS from waninkoko or hermes or both using the patched ios36.


then install priiloader if you want.. you will find the hacks useful


----------



## fizzmaister (Jun 12, 2010)

Do I need to update to 4.2 to get this game to work? I'm using a version 3.3U, I used gecko OS to fake update to get wii fit plus to work (don't know what version it semi-updated to), and I'm running CIOS r19 and loading with NeoGamma R8 [final], loading from disc. It starts to load the game (that is, it's still in neogamma, just it starts saying what it's doing), and then it says "exception occured"  "stack dump"  "Code dump" .

Any thoughts?


----------

